# .22 Revolver thoughts



## danielray (Jan 13, 2009)

I am thinking about getting a .22 revolver, and am leaning towards the Ruger Single Six. I like the look and feel of it, but I was wondering if anyone who owns one has thoughts about it, or any ideas about other .22 revolvers they prefer. Thanks.

Sorry if this topic has been brought up before, I'm still fairly new here and haven't had a lot of time to browse through all the old threads.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

After being without a .22 R.F. revolver for awhile, I picked up a three-screw Single Six last November at a gun show. I've been through a number of .22's and always fall back on the single action. One of my all time favorites was the little Colt Scout, a lightweight single action. This proved to be a dandy squirrel gun.

But a good single action rimfire is as good as it gets for small game and plinking. Another favorite of mine was the Super Single Six with adjustable sights and auxilliary cylinder for .22 WMR. At that time the .22 WRF was more readily available and I used these for many squirrel hunts. The .22 WRF was a little larger cartridge and easier to handle with cold hands.

Bob Wright


----------



## danielray (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks Bob. I believe the one I was looking at in the gun store was the Super Single Six, as it did have the extra cylinder for the WMR. Unfortunately my local shooting range does not have any revolvers available to rent/try so I'm going to have to go with the look and feel and input from people who have shot them to make a final decision.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm a double action guy (mainly because I haven't had a chance to really shoot a single action) but I have a S&W model 34 4" .22lr. It is as accurate at 15 yards as my Browning Buckmark whcih has a 7.5" barrel and a red dot sight. I can usually shoot 1.5" to 2" groups of 5 off hand with either. That Smith is just a great little gun. One of those that will never leave my collection. My dad bought it in 1975 and it still looks new with the original box.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

We have a Ruger Single-Six purchased new about a year ago. It's fun to shoot, but it's not particularly accurate, and it's trigger is much heavier than our Buckmark.

It's not my favorite .22 by far, but it serves a purpose, that being a plinker of a different variety, and an initial trainer for newbies....


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

S&W 617 or 17 for a great 22 revolver.


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

I have the 9.5 inch Buntline barrel model, with the 22 mag cylinder and I love the thing....I always have it with me when I am out in my favorite desert shooting spots....really fun to shoot.


----------



## danielray (Jan 13, 2009)

The Buckmark is something I'll be looking into in the future, as I do like them, but right now I was just wanting the revolver. The 617 is another option I'm looking at.

Thanks guys.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

.22 revolver:
the thing that I do not like about the ruger single action is that it is not full size
it seems small in my hands
I would much rather the S&W 617 DA 10 shot

if cost is an issue the ruger single action is IMHO the best for the $$ for a 22 revolver
I have both on my list of handguns to own for my collection


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

PhilR. said:


> We have a Ruger Single-Six purchased new about a year ago. It's fun to shoot, but it's not particularly accurate, and it's trigger is much heavier than our Buckmark.


I thoroughly enjoy my Single Six convertible. As far as the accuracy, I don't have any problem tearing up the middle of the target with it, but then again, I have the one with a 6" barrel. I bought it because it is cheap to shoot, but since it also comes with a WMR cylinder, I decided to give it a try. Wow, what a difference! I really enjoy shooting these rounds, but its damn near as expensive as shooting my 9mm! 50 rds costs about $10 and for twice that much, I can buy 525 rds of LR bulk packed. At least with the 9mm, I can reload those.

To be honest, it is the only .22 revolver I have ever shot so I don't have anything to compare it to. The only other revolver I was considering at the time was the 617 with a 6" barrel and 10 rd cylinder. Sure it looks nice and feels great, but it also has a street price of around $675 whereas the Ruger was $400.

Anyway, I will most likely end up with a 617 one day, but I have been put on a gun buying moratorium until "the boss" gets a new floor for the kitchen and dining room plus one of those new hybrid induction cook tops. It is only fair since I have bought three guns since Christmas!

My only complaint about Ruger (and Beretta) is that I had to put my own foam padding in the case, something you do not have to do with a S&W! Although I guess if they are going to skimp on anything I would rather it be the case than the gun itself!









(My "modified" Ruger case)

You won't regret the Single Six.

Happy Shooting,
Scott


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

I have a Ruger Super Single Six; it was the first handgun I ever purchased. My only gripe about it is the cowboy-style loading gate for loading and unloading. Over time, I've found that awkward and unnecessarily time consuming. I also have an H&R Model 939 9-shot revolver, and I shoot that much more often.


----------



## HDRDR (Feb 21, 2009)

I would much rather the S&W 617 DA 10 shot


I would too...its a nice gun in a 4 " matches my 686 just right....lol


----------



## Q!! (Nov 5, 2008)

hberttmank said:


> S&W 617 or 17 for a great 22 revolver.


+1.............


----------

